# Viper 5906v question



## BillyBob2012 (Jan 3, 2016)

I had the 5906v installed yesterday and was wondering if there is any way to use the viper remotes to lock and unlock my truck while it is running or does turning the ignition on disable the remotes


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends on the type of vehicle.


----------

